
The Book That Colored Charles Darwin’s World - chesterfield
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/the-book-that-colored-charles-darwins-world
======
schemathings
I'm a big fan of Alexander von Humboldt, this ties in nicely, interesting to
read. If you go to [http://darwin-
online.org.uk/EditorialIntroductions/Chancello...](http://darwin-
online.org.uk/EditorialIntroductions/Chancellor_Humboldt.html) you'll see the
connection.

------
Angostura
Fascinating. As a one-time biology student and Darwin fan, I had no idea.
Thanks for posting.

------
macintux
That really is a fascinating read. In the past I collected a few minor books
of similar vintage with an emphasis on collating knowledge, but it never
occurred to me that collating colors would be important, particularly to
naturalists.

------
mxschumacher
Always find it a bit disappointing that Alexander von Humboldt's influence on
Darwin is rarely mentioned. One would think that Andrea Wulff's "The invention
of Nature" had changed that

